# Cryptocoryne griffithi



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

received two variant of griffithi last week. Cryptocoryne graffithi "Singapore" and Crytocoryne griffithi "Pekan". just to share with you guys.









"Singpaore"









"Pekan"

Yoong's Hobbies Blog
http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Quite a lot of variation in the leaves between the two specimens! You sure the 2nd one is griffithi?


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with you that they look very different. The friend told me that it is graffithi. The only way to prove it is to wait until it flower. however, I love the 2nd plant, the leaf pattern are so beautiful.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what these are supposed to be - Griffithi. This is an old picture from the early 50's of killi guru JJ Scheel. The picture was tken by a local Danish paper for an article on the man and is used by permission of the family.










More at http://images.killi.net/.graphics/scheel/


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm I dont know why but the two crypt pictures aren't showing up for me and it seems others can see them


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You mean this picture?










You need to click on the link to see the rest: http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice thanks Rs


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a submerse photo, but i am not able to link the photo to this forum.

Here the link to the photo.
http://www.cryptgarden.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=28


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I fixed the original post. I think that Mr. Yoong copied the link location from the pictures in his blog and then tried to insert them as pictures. That does not work. I copied the i*mage* locations of the pictures on the blog and inserted them as images.

TS168, I can't see your submerse photo because www.cryptgarden.com requires that I register before I can see anything. Can you copy the image location and try inserting it as a picture?

Thanks,


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> I fixed the original post. I think that Mr. Yoong copied the link location from the pictures in his blog and then tried to insert them as pictures. That does not work. I copied the i*mage* locations of the pictures on the blog and inserted them as images.
> 
> TS168, I can't see your submerse photo because www.cryptgarden.com requires that I register before I can see anything. Can you copy the image location and try inserting it as a picture?
> 
> Thanks,


HeyPK,
Thanks for transfering that image. Sorry for being a complete idiot, how did you go to the image location so that I can paste them properly in the future.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Macintosh computer with a one-button mouse, and if I control-click on a picture in your blog, I get a so-called contextual menu, which is a list of options to choose: 
open link in new window
open link in new tab
bookmark this link....
save link as....
send link...
copy link location
view image
copy image
copy image location
save image as...
send image...
set up as a desktop background
block images from bp3.blogger.com
properties

The one to choose is Copy image location. Then you chose the picture with the little mountain to insert the URL of the image location







click on that, and a window appears where you insert the URL of the image. The picture of the world with the two chain links is the one you would choose if you wanted to put a URL in your message so that others could click on it and go to the location of the URL. I used this one to put in the URL of the Wikipedia definition of contextual menu.

If you have two button mouse, I believe that you get a contextual menu by right clicking.

For more information about a contextual menu, go to 
http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/C/contextual_menu.html


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Holy crap thats complicated.

Just grab the url, or "web address" of the picture you want to post here. Usually you do this by right clicking on the image and selecting "copy image url" or something to that effect. The exact wording depends on which web browser you use but they all do the same thing.

As an optional step if you want to prove to yourseld you didn't screw up you can open a new browser window and past this url into it and you should see the image come up.

Now to stick it in here paste the url, then in front of it it the "word":
IMG but with an open-square-bracket in front and a close-square-bracket at the end. Do the same thing again at the end of the url you pasted in a message, except put a slash in front of the IMG like thus /IMG. Add the square brackets again and you're done.

The image will now display when you post your message.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I fixed the original post. I think that Mr. Yoong copied the link location from the pictures in his blog and then tried to insert them as pictures. That does not work. I copied the i*mage* locations of the pictures on the blog and inserted them as images.
> 
> TS168, I can't see your submerse photo because www.cryptgarden.com requires that I register before I can see anything. Can you copy the image location and try inserting it as a picture?
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry, i think i miss out this post.


----------

